

Ubuntu Developer Summit - Online on 19-21 November 2013  from 2pm-8pm UTC - rbanffy
https://uds.ubuntu.com/

======
wcchandler
Video streams here:
[http://video.ubuntu.com/live/](http://video.ubuntu.com/live/)

